

Show HN: A designer friend and I made ffffallback.com for testing fallback fonts - markchristian
http://ffffallback.com

======
derekdahmer
It took me a bit to figure out what exactly it was doing on your site,
especially with it turning purple. Having a three step sample use-case guide
on your homepage would be helpful.

Also, rather than specifically tell it what font to fallback to, I'd love to
be able to just choose an operating system and have it show me what font would
have been used by a user on a default installation of that OS.

~~~
chrislomax
I agree, I don't know what to do so I got bored and didn't bookmark it. It's
not intuitive.

Good idea but it would be better if it was easier to understand.

The drop arrows look like they are going to drop some fonts out, they don't
they drop more options out. More options I don't understand.

------
safarimong10
It would be helpful if you just had a demo video (short video), showing what
the site does. It took me a few seconds to even understand the concept fully.
In those seconds, you could lose many potential users.

------
RossM
I think this would be easier if:

\- You could click a font's name to set it as the fallback font for that
element,

\- and to display the selector that font applies to (I assume you're getting
this from the CSS).

However, this is a very useful tool, and saves having to pop them out by hand;
kudos.

~~~
tm65atcolumbia
Second on all the requests above. Looking forward to the update to this soon-
to-be frequently used tool of mine. Great start!

------
sinaiman
Couldn't quite figure out how to use the tool, but it did manage to create a
pretty rad 3D version of my site (using the "Both" setting and varying font
sizes on each). I'll probably have another go when I've got less homework.

------
slevcom
Was fffallback.com taken already?

Nice site.

~~~
markchristian
It's an homage to <http://ffffound.com/>, a wonderful site for finding
inspiration.

------
udfalkso
Cool, thanks!

------
drivebyacct2
I'm sorry if this is not the world's best HN comment, but I really enjoy the
aesthetics of this site. The colors and font choices are fantastic, at least
to me. Thumbs up.

~~~
Groxx
This comment essentially got me to click the link, and I agree (with the
exception of the animated-on-hover bookmarklet... that's _nasty_ ). I was
curious, but not overly.

speaking of magical unicorns and javascript rainbows... (might take a moment
for the first run to work)

    
    
      javascript:(function(){var d=document,j=d.getElementById('__cornify_nodes'),k=null;var files=%5B'http://cornify.com/js/cornify.js','http://cornify.com/js/cornify_run.js'%5D;if(j){cornify_add();}else{k=d.createElement('div');k.id='__cornify_nodes';d.getElementsByTagName('body')%5B0%5D.appendChild(k);for(var l=0;l<files.length;l++){j=d.createElement('script');j.src=files%5Bl%5D;k.appendChild(j);}}})();

